# Hello from Texas



## andre.selfdefense (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello,

Wanted to say hi, being new here.  I am in my late 30s, and finally decided it was time to get back into MA.

Did a tiny bit of Krav Maga about 7 years ago, some Kickboxing in college before that, and some Judo when very young.

There was always a reason for me to stop training...some excuse..the expense, not thinking I needed it, too old, etc...But life is too short for all that.  I decided I could knock out a few birds (goals of mine) with one stone: 1)make sure I can still defend myself and loved ones 2) be more confident 3) get in better shape 4) Make a few new friends 5) find a new hobby by doing martial arts.  I just woke up one day and it seemed like a no-brainer.

I am studying in more self-defense based system here than traditional.  Everything we did (at least in my first few lessons last week) was partner based. No forms, etc. I was wary of what it was all about until I took my trial (I won't mention it to avoid being accused of spamming).  Anyway, from my research it is based heavily on WW2 combatives and Krav Maga.  I am hoping I can get to a solid level in a short period of time.  Nothing like the feeling of knowing you can deal with most situations you will encounter no matter who is around you.

Everyone has been cool so far, and I am having fun.  I hope I can meet more decent folks here too. Thanks.
A


----------



## seasoned (Feb 18, 2014)

Never too old is my motto, .

Welcome to MT where there is something for everyone. See you around the site, enjoy.


----------



## K-man (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome to MT. :wavey:



seasoned said:


> Never too old is my motto, .
> 
> Welcome to MT where there is something for everyone. See you around the site, enjoy.


I second this sentiment.


----------



## andre.selfdefense (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. Really excited about what I hope will be a really good growing experience in the years to come.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 18, 2014)

welcome to MT, good luck with your chosen style


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Takai (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Carol (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome.   Glad you joined us! :wavey:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome aboard! Krav Maga, that's some pretty intense stuff and quite effective too... :asian:


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 20, 2014)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 1, 2014)

I was in the same boat for a long time: always a reason to quit, but I keep getting back into wing chun. While I can't go all week, I make it at least once. My progress will be slower than others, but it is better than standing still.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 1, 2014)

welcome to martial talk


----------

